# Estrogen and Depersonalization



## nonty (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello, I'm a 20 year old student with DPDR.

I started transitioning (MTF) June 2020 and stopped December 2020 after six months. And though I don't want to be a woman, I felt better on E. These past few weeks, I played around with a couple supplements (Glycine, Theanine), but to little avail. On E, my DP symptoms went away and I felt normal, but off E I felt shitty again. Does anyone have a similar experience.

Again, I don't want to be a women. I understand E has a number of "effects" outside of feminization including some anti-depressive effects, but I'm too amateur to take this any further.


----------



## mikhaillaundry (3 mo ago)

When I used this, my depression became even worse


----------



## jordypreliminary (3 mo ago)

Hope you'll get better as soon as possible, and don't harm yourself by changing pills without the doctor's permission. I strongly advise you not to change the dosage and take the pills further. You can add some testosterone to your treatment; it will help you not become more feminine from E, or you can take just half the dosage. Also, you can speak to your doctor, and he will recommend you some other way of treatment that would be best for your purposes. I order T at behemothlabz.com. There are also lots of other SARMs for all the goals. I think it may be helpful for you, so I hope you'll use my advice and achieve your desired goal.


----------



## upandaway (Jan 11, 2016)

Maybe taking a mid-dose of E will help without being too feminizing?


----------

